# Bell And Ross



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi guys a bit of help please. I have a sort of dilemma, I am saving for a bell and ross but really keen to have that design on my wrist. so I went to the fake sites where you can pick up a fake for Â£100. However came to my senses, I donâ€™t ware fake and am not about to start, then I thought wonder if there are any bell and ross homageâ€™s that would be fine, (I have no problem with homage watches) so guys if anyone knows any sites where I can get a bell and ross homage it would be a great help, while I save my pennies, thanks.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sangman2000 said:


> Hi guys a bit of help please. I have a sort of dilemma, I am saving for a bell and ross but really keen to have that design on my wrist. so I went to the fake sites where you can pick up a fake for Â£100. However came to my senses, I don't ware fake and am not about to start, then I thought wonder if there are any bell and ross homage's that would be fine, (I have no problem with homage watches) so guys if anyone knows any sites where I can get a bell and ross homage it would be a great help, while I save my pennies, thanks.


I said there was an echo in here... Bell And Ross 

I do hope it`s not a virus :doctor: :lol:

Sorry `Sang` :wink2:


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> sangman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys a bit of help please. I have a sort of dilemma, I am saving for a bell and ross but really keen to have that design on my wrist. so I went to the fake sites where you can pick up a fake for Â£100. However came to my senses, I don't ware fake and am not about to start, then I thought wonder if there are any bell and ross homage's that would be fine, (I have no problem with homage watches) so guys if anyone knows any sites where I can get a bell and ross homage it would be a great help, while I save my pennies, thanks.
> ...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

what model you after .might help narrow it down.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> what model you after .might help narrow it down.


at the moment: Bell and Ross BR01-94 cono carbon. it is going to take a few months to get the pennies together and i realy like that square design. thats why i want a homage, to make do with untill i have the money for the real thing.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Debaufre maybe? (formerly Steinhart)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i think spankone has one of those and michael h has one similar that might fit the bill.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Have a search on ebay for BRUNOFF

Square cased, black, and with Seiko movements. There are a number of designs, so have a good look through them.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

can anybody tell me whats so good about bell&ross, they just look so easy to copy and i just cant honestly see where they command them prices.

i think they look really cheap and a fake manufactures dream


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Would this be the one Jason?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Debaufre, they do a verry similar design. I think there a bit ugly myself, but I'm wearing an orange monster as Iwrite sowhat do i know


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Parabola said:


> Debaufre, they do a verry similar design. I think there a bit ugly myself, but I'm wearing an orange monster as Iwrite sowhat do i know


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

michaelh said:


> Would this be the one Jason?


thats the one.i almost bought one myself how is it ,any good?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ollyhock said:


> can anybody tell me whats so good about bell&ross, they just look so easy to copy and i just cant honestly see where they command them prices.
> 
> i think they look really cheap and a fake manufactures dream


same could be said for any watch.......


----------



## orionz (Feb 15, 2009)

Check out Invicta Corduba, especailly the 4434.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

orionz said:


> Check out Invicta Corduba, especailly the 4434.


Thanks for the help guys got quite a few to choose from


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

this is mine its an invicta 3966


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> michaelh said:
> 
> 
> > Would this be the one Jason?
> ...


I have had no problems with mine. Fantastic for what i payed for it. You can buy them on chronomaster


----------

